# any beretta neo .22 owners?



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

Looking to get a .22 semi and my LGS has a neo and a SW22a in stock. The 22A just dont feel right in my hand and as funky as the neo looks it feels great. just wondering if anyone owns one that can give me some feed back.

thanks

byrd


----------



## MarkyB (Jan 16, 2008)

Don't own a neo but have shot one on several occasions. Get a Browning buckmark. U won't regret it.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9dodgefan (Jul 11, 2009)

Love my Neos. Cycles extremely well. Very accurate. With a red dot on top, it's a joy to shoot. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## nick99 (Mar 8, 2010)

Love mine so much I bought 2 one with a red dot one with out 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

MarkyB said:


> Don't own a neo but have shot one on several occasions. Get a Browning buckmark. U won't regret it.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


had a buckmark once. Stupidest thing I ever did was get rid of it. If I buy another 22, it will be a buckmark.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

I have a Neos. Shoots great but lead rounds didn't like to feed very well. I switched to HP Remington Golden Bullets and it got rid of most of the problem but still happens infrequently.


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

I started out looking for a ruger or browning around my local shops and no one has any except for a tricked out ruger that is out of my price range. thanks for the feedback going to go shopping tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

saw a browning buckmark on Armslist the other day for 350..

http://www.armslist.com/posts/14788...ning-buck-mark-22lr-5-5--long-with-box-2-mags


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Why lookin for. 22 now of all times 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks Dovan, but it is 6 hours away from me. Ive been wanting one for a while, got a nine shot h&r and want a semi.


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

looked at a colt 1911 .22 today and noticed it was made by walther i think and made in germany. is something new colt is doing? any experience with this gun?


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

you might like the Ruger Mark III or might be able to get a deal on a Mark II used, I had a browning, it was ok, had some feed issues and sold, it, the Ruger is very well made and no issues with that. the neo I heard because of the odd shape sometimes people have a hard time lining up the sights on it. not sure if your aware but you can also buy a rifle type of conversion kit for the neo gun. look online and check it out it's pretty neat.


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

ended up buying two of the black neos from D and D in wilmington. the wife and I have put around 300 rounds a piece thru the guns with no hiccups. looks like another gun that the wife is going to be better at than me. 

Also, I have been to a lot of different gun shops lately and I think that because the guns are pretty much selling theirself, customer service at some of these shops is horrible. D and D in Wilmington customer service is excellent so far.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

buzzing byrd said:


> ended up buying two of the black neos from D and D in wilmington. the wife and I have put around 300 rounds a piece thru the guns with no hiccups. looks like another gun that the wife is going to be better at than me.
> 
> Also, I have been to a lot of different gun shops lately and I think that because the guns are pretty much selling theirself, customer service at some of these shops is horrible. D and D in Wilmington customer service is excellent so far.


What type of rounds have you been using?


----------



## buzzing byrd (Feb 27, 2008)

remington bulk box, federal and cci, i will have to look at the boxes to get specific.


----------

